# 2nd Annual Buckeye Battle Tappan Lake April 16th



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Hi all,
Hope all is going well. This warm weather has got me itching for things to get started this spring. I just wanted to let everyone know that the Bass fishing Club at The Ohio State University is hosting an open tournament at Tappan Lake on April 16th. Registration Begins March 1st. Please see the attached flier and email me with any questions at [email protected]. Thanks!!


----------

